# Pricing



## woodworkerforchrist (Apr 25, 2013)

Just wondering how everyone prices thier scrollsaw work. In general and specifically custom names and words. Thanks for all advice! ☺


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have been selling my boxes with images inlaid into the hinged lids and other items for seven years now. I price my items on what I think a person will pay for it. It does not matter how long it takes for me to make. I find a price that works and then ask myself if it pays to make that item. If not I move on to another idea.


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

I price mine at $12.50/hour on the saw plus the price of the wood. Some folks want it stained & finished, some don't. That enters into shop time then, & shop materials.


----------

